# Itapirubá, o (charmoso) litígio entre Imbituba e Laguna



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*IMBITUBA - SANTA CATARINA*
Itapirubá é um bairro que vive uma situação curiosa e prejudicial. É uma zona de litígio entre dois municípios, Laguna e Imbituba. Cada um defende que o limite está "mais para lá" do que o limite arbitrado atualmente. A situação vem desde 1938 e já passou por 4 decisões judiciais, a mais recente na década de 2010.

Na prática, Itapirubá é um bairro de Imbituba, pois a maior parte da oferta de serviço público se dá por Imbituba (que tem capacidade de investimento maior que Laguna). Mesmo assim, moradores vivem situações estranhas como ter água em Imbituba e luz em Laguna. 

Sobre o bairro: ele consiste num núcleo mais antigo, de pescadores, com ruas mais estreitas e calçamento de lajotas. E vários loteamentos com casas abastadas, muitas sem muro, várias mansões, ruas de paralelepípedos ou pedra, outras ainda por se calçar. 

Além de duas praias, separadas por morro com trilhas, também tem dunas que possuem lagoas temporárias, numa paisagem bem diferenciada. Tenho fotos destas, mas nao as achei no momento.

Entao, um pequeno thread aqui:









IMBITUBA
Municípios limítrofes	Garopaba, Imaruí, Paulo Lopes e Laguna.
Área	184,787 km² [2]
População	44 412 hab. Estimativa IBGE/2018[3]
Densidade	240,34 hab./km²
Altitude	10 m

LAGUNA
Municípios limítrofes	Imbituba , Imaruí , Capivari de Baixo , Pescaria Brava, Tubarão e Jaguaruna
Área	336,396 km² (BR: 2666º)[3]
População	44 982 hab. IBGE/2016[4]
Densidade	133,72 hab./km²
Altitude	2 m

FOTOS - Detalhes do litígio

Como a região é hoje:









Esquema aproximado de limites









01 Rua de praia
IMG_20191026_173911823_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20191026_173843988_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20191026_173809661_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20191026_173645748_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20191026_173616874_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20191026_173442822_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20191026_173350523 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08 Itapirubá é um bairro localizado entre duas praias. A norte e a sul. O vento em Imbituba é extremamente forte, entao sempre há abrigo em alguma dessas praias (as direções dominantes são nordeste e sul).
IMG_20191026_170740367_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20191026_170724231_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10 Ao fundo, Centro de Imbituba
IMG_20191026_170617044 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20191026_170544789_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20191026_170540920_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13 Ao fundo, o Centro de Laguna
IMG_20191026_170504973 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20191026_170432358_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15 Praia Sul
IMG_20191026_170426361_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20191026_170422788_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20191026_170319859 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20191026_170215545_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20191026_170147809_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20191026_170051659_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20191026_170049159_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20191026_170045457_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20191026_165951606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20191026_165947906_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20191026_165730691_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20191026_165404179_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20191026_165035237_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20191026_165032831_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20191026_165028619_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30 Vista para o Centro de Imbituba
IMG_20191026_164907958 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20191026_164904696 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20191026_164834524 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20191026_164420313_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20191026_164413626 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20191026_164411751_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20191026_164344650 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20191026_164341450_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20191026_164259781 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20191026_164235938_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20191026_164223548 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20191026_164130760 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20191026_164124733_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20191026_164121456_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20191026_163851883_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20191026_163752054 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20191026_163749957 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47 Antigo Hotel Internacional Itapirubá - hoje abandonado
IMG_20191026_163701216_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48 Ruas de Itapirubá
IMG_20191026_163643161_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20191026_163603816_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50 Hotel Internacional Itapirubá - abandonado
IMG_20191026_163454261_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20191026_163443183_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20191026_163401922_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53 Acesso ao bairro, com dunas por todos os lados
IMG_20191026_163120515 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54 Ruas gramadas
IMG_20191026_174150124_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Rech (Sep 15, 2007)

Itapirubá tem um potencial enorme, uma pena que é largada.
Faz tempo que não vou pra lá.
Mas passei praticamente todos os verões do meu nascimento até os 18 anos quando meus pais separaram. 
É uma praia maravilhosa! Está crescendo bem, mas o poder público faz praticamente nada!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Rech!!


----------



## joaoh (Apr 30, 2017)

acho que cidade só falta melhorar essas ruas e asfaltar a cidade ficava com cara ate mais agradavel para turismo, mas cidade pelas fotos mostra que tem grande potencial .


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Joao. Itapirubá é um bairro disputado por duas cidades, a precariedade de serviços dá-se por esse fator. 

Mas é bastante comum no sul de SC e litoral do RS essas ruas pavimentadas.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Poxa Ice, que legal um thread sobre o Itapirubá. Acredito que seja uma praia meio desconhecida mesmo em SC, mas tem muito potencial e um charme a parte, visto que ainda está fora dos principais destinos da região, como o badalado Rosa.

Como é bonito o contraste entre o mar azul escuro dessa região e as dunas amareladas.

Obrigado pelo thread!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Interessante esta questão do litígio entre os dois municípios. Deve haver outros exemplos pelo Brasil, além dos litígios interestaduais (CE/PI) e internacionais (BR/BOL e BR/URU).
Sobre o bairro, tem belas praias e casas bonitas.


----------



## Rech (Sep 15, 2007)

Como anda o hotel fantasma Itapirubá?
Alguma esperança de reforma?

http://diariodeitapira.blogspot.com/


----------



## Triangulense (Dec 29, 2006)

Obrigado pelas imagens.
Interessante essa área estar envolvida em litígio com outro município. Eu não sei como funciona o processo de criação de municípios em Santa Catarina, mas em Minas não há situações análogas. Um município aqui só é criado através de projeto de lei na assembléia legislativa, onde é definido em detalhes os limites do município. Enfim, se a ALMG disser que area tal pertence a fulano, bate-se o martelo e encerra-se o assunto.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Que maravilha, Ice!

Acho que esse deve ser o primeiro thread de Itapirubá que vejo por aqui. Retratou bem o bairro praiano da Zimba.

O engraçado é que essa questão envolvendo os limites do município têm reflexos no cotidiano mesmo. Lembro-me de certo feito em que tive de adentrar incidentalmente neste mérito, pois o objeto principal dependia da resolução deste tópico. 


Muito feliz por ver essa partezinha de Imbituba por aqui. :heart:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente. Estou em deslocamento, depois explico melhor a questao dos limites. 

Mas, basicamente há duas leis (uma que cria o distrito e outro o municipio) e sao conflitantes. 

E sobre o hotel, infelizmente ele ta depenado. Nao há expectativa de reativaçao.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Que lugar maneiro!! Encantador....SC e um colírio...


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

Gostei muito do vilarejo. Densa, ruas de pedrinhas, arborização e traçado interessante. A aparência no geral tem algo de peculiar


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Lindas fotos, Ice! 

Eu sempre imaginei que Itapirubá pertencesse a Laguna! :dunno:

E eu não conhecia a praia, sempre passei pela entrada dela na BR-101 e imaginava algo completamente diferente. É tão bonita quanto Ibiraquera, onde estive no verão de 2006.


----------



## edukirsch (Apr 24, 2009)

Que linda praia. E ainda não conheço, apesar de "morar" no verão em Garopaba por longos 23 anos... hehehe

E sobre essas ruas com paralelepípedos, dunas, vento nordestão e grama na rua, me remete a uma coisa: praia gaúcha! Todas são assim, sem exceção, nos bairros e quadras perto do mar. Única diferença são a ausência de morros e o mar claro de SC hehe


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Que lugar caprichado. Por Deus e pelo Homem.


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

edukirsch said:


> Que linda praia. E ainda não conheço, apesar de "morar" no verão em Garopaba por longos 23 anos... hehehe
> 
> E sobre essas ruas com paralelepípedos, dunas, vento nordestão e grama na rua, me remete a uma coisa: praia gaúcha! Todas são assim, sem excessão, nos bairros e quadras perto do mar. Única diferença são a ausência de morros e o mar claro de SC hehe


Ao nível da rua, lembra muito uma típica praia gaúcha em toda sua quintessência. Só faltam mais cercas de madeira com alambrado e um cruzamento com um comércio bem movimentado haha

E mesmo que o esterótipo típico do litoral gaúcho seja uma linha reta, tem ângulos de algumas fotos que eu poderia até dizer que se tratava da única exceção, Torres, principalmente as que mostram as lagoas e os morros ao fundo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Nat_Mac said:


> Lindas fotos, Ice!
> 
> *Eu sempre imaginei que Itapirubá pertencesse a Laguna! :dunno:
> *
> E eu não conhecia a praia, sempre passei pela entrada dela na BR-101 e imaginava algo completamente diferente. É tão bonita quanto Ibiraquera, onde estive no verão de 2006.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Lindo, mas casas tão próximas do mar tem seus riscos..., na foto 40 da para ver sacos de areia para impedir o avanço da maré.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pois é. E foi recente, em meados de setembro houve a ressaca e destruiu até uma casa. Detalhe que a faixa de areia era bem larga.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Joas (Dec 11, 2007)

Imbituba e Laguna estão praticamente empatadas em população e esse bairro deve ser crucial para definir o vencedor dessa briga por esse pedacinho de chão.

Brincadeiras a parte achei organizadíssimo esse bairro com casas bem construídas e ruas de bairros quase que rurais mesmo estando entre duas cidades médias. Muito boa essa atmosfera interiorana em pleno litoral. Antigamente Laguna era a terra (ou mar) do camarão, não sei se continua sendo. Ótimas fotos.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bem simpática mas parece um local de veraneio e não de moradia


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Ao ler rapidamente a introdução entendi a "situação prejudicial" como algo precário, saltei direto para as fotos e me surpreendi com o padrão elevado das casas! hehe

Muito bonito lugar, adoro praias só com casas. 

A escolha do horário das fotos foi excelente, que luz bela!


----------

